# Win7, MCE Guide Update Error



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Follow Setup, Guide updates properly initially, but then won't update as scheduled.

Did a web search and got a ton of hits of people having the same problem, but no conclusive fixes. Redo Setup, etc. Some even say they reinstalled Win7.

I've done the setup several time over the last few months and get the same result, updates once, then not again.

Event Viewer shows the same error:

4:19:24 PM - Failed to retrieve EpgListings (Error: HeadendId 1898##### is invalid.) 

ID Edited for this thread. It doesn't matter which Zip I use for setup or what the HeadendID is. 

Ideas?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I just checked my HTPC and have guide date through 10:30 PM Sunday 11/27, so I'm not seeing any problems.

I haven't run TV setup on this PC in months, though, so I don't know if that has any bearing.

If it makes a difference, I'm only set up for ClearQAM channels off of cable, with only about 2 dozen channels at the most.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No ideas on why or how to fix?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you tried The Green Button?

That forum is dedicated to MCE so you have find others having the issue or a fix...

http://www.thegreenbutton.tv/forums/


----------

